# Difference between covenant and conversion



## neo-puritan (Feb 21, 2004)

Could somebody explain me the difference between conversion and covenant? The reason for this request is that I am currently doing research on seventeenth-century English Protestantism, and I'm baffled because the original sources abound with discussions of various parts of the conversion process, but there is very little about covenant. Worse yet, it seems to me that the two concepts are mutually exclusive; the idea of covenant (as that concept is understood today) makes it impossible for people to go through the conversion process (as that concept was understood in early modern England).


----------

